# Loaded (International) - Juice Reviews



## Silver (27/12/17)

I've seen several folk raving about this *Glazed Donuts* juice from Loaded, so I wanted to see what all the fuss was about

Loaded is a line of juice manufactured by international juice maker Ruthless

I got a 6mg bottle a while back and decided to crack it open and see what it tastes like

Vaped it last night for an hour or two and today for a bit. On the Petri V2 RDA with a simple NI80 dual coil at about 0.38 ohms. Vaping at 35-45 Watts.







*Glazed Donuts (6mg)

First Impressions:*

It smells delicious. Like a tasty "doughy" donut. But on the vape, the flavour is a lot lighter than the smell would suggest.

I do get a bakery donutty type of taste but its quite mild. Wish that part was a bit more prominent. Not overly sweet but it's tasty and pleasant. Am getting something very slightly "lemon-flavoured" coming through. I believe this is supposed to have some cinnamon flavour in it, so maybe it's that.

It's mildy-flavoured and I find myself wanting more of the doughy donut taste (which is very light for me), so am vaping more. This is a good sign. It's the kind of vape you can vape a lot of if you like the taste.

I don't typically vape bakery or dessert flavours but am enjoying this quite a lot. I think it's better suited to more power and an airy vape. 

The overall flavour is not "Oh my word, how delicious is this!" for me. It's just nice and pleasant. (Granted, I haven't vaped many doughnut vapes.) But I do recall Mr Hardwicks Debbie Does Donuts having a more prominent "doughy bread" taste to it.

That said, I can see why some folk like this and vape a lot of it.

I will definitely continue with it and see how it develops. I might try it in one or two other setups. Maybe the Goon 

Edit - 1 Jan2017

*Testing out this juice in the Goon*

(With a dual coil at 50-65 Watts)






And?

Its still lighter than it smells. Feels like there could be more donut or bakery flavour. It is nice and perhaps a little more bakery at higher power but i still feel like i would want more.

Incidentally, the vape on the Goon gets quite hot. Its not that crispish vape that I like. Coarse and "boomy". These thicker coils (I think they were 24g or even 22g) take a little longer to warm up. Lots of clouds though. i find myself taking short toots. Fun overall but not my ideal vape at this stage. I far prefer the cooler and crisper Petri.

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (27/12/17)

Nice one @Silver ... I also think this would have been a stellar with abit more donut profile

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (27/12/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> Nice one @Silver ... I also think this would have been a stellar with abit more donut profile



Thanks for the confirmation @incredible_hullk 
This is not my usual type of juice, so I appreciate the comment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (1/1/18)

*Testing out this Loaded Glazed Donut juice in the Goon*

(With a dual coil at 50-65 Watts)






And?

Its still lighter than it smells. Feels like there could be more donut or bakery flavour. It is nice and perhaps a little more bakery at higher power but i still feel like i would want more.

Incidentally, the vape on the Goon gets quite hot. Its not that crispish vape that I like. Coarse and "boomy". These thicker coils (I think they were 24g or even 22g) take a little longer to warm up. Lots of clouds though. i find myself taking short toots. Fun overall but not my ideal vape at this stage. I far prefer the cooler and crisper Petri.

PS - i have included an edit of the above in the original post above as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (3/1/18)

Great review! 

Anything "donut"that launches I have to try but I keep finding myself coming back to this. This is my all-time favourite juice, I love it that much.


----------

